# How To Teach Your Wife NOT To Play With Your Gun



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

omg was that funny. thanks


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL, that's priceless!


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

nice........


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

very funny. lol


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

That was funny, my Wife doesnt go near them anyway so Im good.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

LOL... OMG.. LOL.. the best laugh of the day.. thnak you!


Frank


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

OMG!!! Thats is a classic!!!!!!


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

that was priceless!! So glad you got it on video for us all to enjoy.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, that was rather funny although I think I would be afraid that my wife would use the gun on me after that one.

I kind of find it a bit staged though. I don't know how he would have been able to set that camera up without her noticing. Not to mention that I have not seen too many women that sit around playing with a gun like it was a toy.


----------



## Knopper76 (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL too funny!!! I am sure she won't be messing with his guns anymore, and I am also sure he is gonna be sleeping on the couch for awhile too. 
Thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

she got out of that chair like her hind end was on fire!!!!!


----------



## Fenian (Aug 14, 2008)

No, not funny. The first rule of gun safety is to treat every gun as if it's loaded and he should know that even if she doesn't (notice her finger on the trigger??). To scare the crap out of somewhile while they are MIShandling a gun is very foolish at the very least. That could have ended very tragically and everyone who said it was funny here would be saying "what a bonehead" instead.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i thought it was funny


----------

